# My costume this year: AHS white nun



## Emily Diehl

I'm a huge fan of American Horror Story and the new season looks AWESOME! I saw this promo image the other day and realized that I HAD to do this costume this year, especially since I already have the sclera lenses.




























If you haven't seen all the teasers from this season, they're up here. So super cool.


----------



## Acid PopTart

Cannot wait to see your completed costume!


----------



## Joiseygal

Very cool costume, but I heard the sclera lenses you can't see through that they were just for pictures?


----------



## Hairazor

That costume will be awssss!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Joiseygal said:


> Very cool costume, but I heard the sclera lenses you can't see through that they were just for pictures?


The center of the lens is clear so you can see. The pupils of the eye are already black, so they blend with the colored part of the lens that covers the rest of the eye.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Those kind of costumes freak me out the most. Plain, unnatural, macabre. Post pics when you do.


----------



## Emily Diehl

The scleras I have are actually really comfortable and prescription, so I can wear them all day with no irritation. If you're ever looking for awesome lenses, I highly recommend http://9mmsfx.com. They do a bunch of contacts for Hollywood and their stuff is top quality and tailored to your own eyes.


----------



## scarrycher

now thats scary..cant wait to see your pic's


----------



## nfernschuss

I am so glad I found your post!!! For weeks I have been trying to figure out how to be the white nun for Halloween. I have everything EXCEPT the dress/tunic she wears. Have you found one yet? I have looked through hundreds of costumes and came sort of close with a men's pope costume. Have you found one like here's? Thanks


----------



## GhostFaceGirl

*It's Here!*

If you wanted to be the AHS White Nun and you missed out last year, the officially licensed costume is available online and in stores for this Halloween 2013. It even includes a makeup kit to create the eerie face. Check it out!
AHS White Nun costume


----------



## Front Yard Fright

Looks wicked! Do you have any pictures of your costume, Emily? Would love to see how it turned out!

:jol:


----------

